# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Заявление по защите детей в ИСККОН

## Aniruddha das

*Заявление по защите детей в ИСККОН*

Издано отделом по связям с общественностью ИСККОН, утверждено Исполнительным комитетом Руководящего Совета ИСККОН
4 июня 2016 г.

Вышедший на Нрисимха-чатурдаши одночасовой фильм «Цена молчания» поднимает перед всем обществом ИСККОН и его лидерами серьезные вопросы, касающиеся жестокого обращения с детьми и защиты детей, а также авторитетности и эффективности Отдела по защите детей в ИСККОН. Столь важные вопросы требуют основательного осмысления и решительного ответа.
Мы ценим усилия и интерес создателя фильма Санаки Прабху к поднятым вопросам. Тем не менее, мы должны отметить, что фильм не дает зрителю полной и ясной картины сложившейся ситуации, поскольку в нем имеется множество ошибок, преувеличений и прочих недочетов.
В связи с выходом фильма и было обнародовано это заявление, излагающее обновленные сведения по вопросам защиты детей в нашем сообществе. Цель настоящего заявления— обеспечить обзор ситуации, связанной с защитой детей в ИСККОН, трудностей, с которыми мы сталкиваемся в борьбе против жестокого обращения с детьми, и наши дальнейшие шаги в деле защиты наших детей. 

Отдел по защите детей в ИСККОН

Прежде всего мы заявляем о том, что полностью поддерживаем деятельность Отдела по защите детей ИСККОН (далее ОЗД).
Международный отдел по защите детей ИСККОН (ОЗД) ведет активную работу по защите детей в ИСККОН в глобальном масштабе с 1998 г. Всего в мире существует более 30 школ под эгидой ИСККОН, и управление этими школами осуществляется на основе глубокого опыта и с полной отдачей при содействии со стороны ОЗД.
ОЗД не является последней инстанцией в решении вопросов, связанных с правонарушениями. Предпринимаемые ИСККОН меры в ответ на правонарушения всегда будут вcпомогательными по отношению к мерам, предусмотренным законом. Как законы ИСККОН, так и гражданские законы обязывают последователей сообщать обо всех случаях насилия в местные органы власти, в том числе в полицию и/или органы социального обеспечения.

В работе ОЗД есть два важнейших направления. Первое — просвещать последователей, в том числе детей, родителей, учителей и лидеров в вопросах защиты детей. Второе — рассматривать случаи жестокого обращения и создавать комиссии по расследованию. Комиссии по расследованию состоят из вайшнавов, обладающих опытом и знаниями в сфере защиты детей. Задача этих комиссий в том, чтобы в случаях выявления предполагаемого насилия определить дальнейшие шаги по ограничению деятельности в рамках ИСККОН тех, кого подозревают или обвиняют в насилии.

ИСККОН — не правительственный орган, поэтому он не уполномочен определять, было ли совершено преступление. Но ради защиты наших детей мы можем ограничить деятельность отдельного лица в жизни общины и доступ к ней.

По решению ОЗД, в зависимости от тяжести нанесенного вреда, могут быть применены следующие ограничения: запрет на обучение детей или общение с ними; обязательная выплата компенсации пострадавшим детям; обязательное психологическое тестирование; запрет на проживание в общинах ИСККОН; запрет на посещение общин ИСККОН.

Процедуры и полномочия ОЗД

В целях обеспечения эффективности ОЗД его политика подлежит перепроверке и обновлению каждые пять лет. Например, в ходе первой ревизии в начале 2000-х годов вышло постановление о том, что Джи-би-си (Руководящий совет ИСККОН) не  имеет никакого влияния на  отдельные решения ОЗД.

В настоящее время политика ОЗД, регулирующая его деятельность, изложена в открытом доступе и полном объеме на сайте http://www.childprotectionoffice.org./ Мы настоятельно рекомендуем последователям ИСККОН ознакомиться с ней.
Мы считаем, что предпринимаемые шаги ОЗД являются позитивными. В качестве примера можно привести требования к ОЗД:
1. Подобно тому, как органы судебной власти являются независимыми органами правительства, созываются и поддерживаются правительством, ОЗД, общую политику которого устанавливает Руководящий Совет ИСККОН, представляет собой независимый орган ИСККОН. Это управление считается хорошим, разумным и взвешенным.
2. Руководящий Совет ИСККОН избирает начальника Отдела по защите детей, но не вмешивается в расследования или другие действия, предпринимаемые ОЗД. В действительности, напротив, Руководящий Совет и весь ИСККОН руководствуются решениями ОЗД при принятии ответных мер на обвинения в жестоком обращении.
3. Критерии доказательства вины в расследованиях ОЗД не такие сложные, как при расследовании уголовных дел, в которых используется критерий «при отсутствии разумных оснований для сомнения». Расследование ОЗД основывается на наличии веских доказательств.
4. Никакое решение ОЗД неподвластно Руководящему Совету и не может быть обжаловано в Руководящем Совете. ОЗД и независимым комиссиям по расследованию дается полная власть.
5. Для усовершенствования деятельности ОЗД его политика подвергается официальной ревизии и обновлению каждые 5 лет.

Бюджет ОЗД

Подобно большинству проектов и отделов ИСККОН, ОЗД и команды защиты детей в настоящее время больше зависят от усилий и времени добровольцев, чем от фиксированного финансирования.
Существует два источника бюджета международного ОЗД. Первый — это вклад Руководящего Совета ИСККОН составляющий около 9-10% от общего годового бюджета, что приблизительно составляет $ 10000 от общей суммы в $ 100000. Второй — вклад отдельных членов Руководящего Совета в ОЗД. В последние годы общий объем финансирования составлял примерно $ 30-40 тыс. в год. Региональные отделения ОЗД, например, в Северной Америке, также пополняют бюджет из взносов местных храмов.
В своей критике ограниченного финансирования ОЗД упомянутый выше фильм делает акцент на огромное количество времени, потраченного добровольцами, внесшими вклад в дело защиты детей, но полностью игнорирует иные источники средств на защиту детей.

Тем не менее, мы признаем, что на защиту детей необходимо тратить больше денег. В ближайшем будущем Руководящий Совет ИСККОН планирует определять пути решения этого вопроса. Мы приветствуем усилия добровольцев, отправляйте, пожалуйста, любые Ваши предложения на адрес CPO@pamho.net.

Предполагаемые действия Руководящего Совета

Фильм «Цена молчания» обращает особое внимание на текущие проблемы в школах во Вриндаване и Маяпуре. Эти места являются историческими центрами поклонения для вайшнавов, в которых Шрила Прабхупада видел будущие образцовые центры образования, поклонения и культуры в сознании Кришны. Поэтому они должны превосходить все остальные центры в плане заботы о детях и преданных, а не становиться источниками беспокойств или нарушений.

Текущие проблемы во Вриндаване и Маяпуре наглядно демонстрируют недостаточность предпринятых усилий. Местные лидеры, и, возможно, сам Руководящий Совет не оправдывают возложенных на них ожиданий.
Далее рассмотрим некоторые шаги по решению проблем, которые сейчас находятся на стадии рассмотрения Исполнительным комитетом Руководящего Совета, и уже были полностью одобрены Исполнительным комитетом и Отделом по защите детей североамериканского Руководящего Совета. Их вступление в силу ожидается в ближайшее время.

Школа во Вриндаване

Несколько месяцев назад ученики школы во Вриндаване подверглись сексуальному насилию за пределами школы со стороны местного опасного преступника. Школа оказала активное содействие полиции при задержании предполагаемого преступника по имени Девашиш и при проведении судебного процесса. Добиться ареста и суда в регионе, где полиция, как правило, не склонна принимать решительные меры — это похвально. 

Тем не менее, несмотря на высокий приоритет защиты детей в данной школе, нельзя ни в коем случае допустить, чтобы случаи насилия снова имели место в непосредственной близости от нее. Это будет свидетельствовать о том, что школа не предприняла достаточные меры для обеспечения безопасности своих учащихся.

Поэтому было решено, что:
1. Вриндаванская школа переходит на испытательный срок в* течение как минимум одного года. За этот срок школа должна будет рассмотреть следующие постановления Руководящего Совета или подчиниться его решению об остановке своей деятельности в качестве школы-интерната.
2. До начала следующего учебного полугодия необходимо выполнить следующие требования:
а. Директор школы должен проживать во Вриндаване и перейти на полный рабочий день в школе.
б. Директор должен выполнять все требования, предъявляемые к его должности правительством Индии, и иметь соответствующее образование для руководства школой.
в. Директор должен пройти полное обучение в ОЗД (с выездом из школы в случае необходимости) за счет средств школы.
3. В  школу будет направлен инспектор по защите детей с установленным полным рабочим днем. 
а. Школа обеспечит достойную оплату труда инспектора на уровне, соответствующем заработной плате квалифицированного обученного работника.
б. В обязанности инспектора по защите детей вменяется обеспечение безопасности детей в школе и их защита от любых видов жестокого обращения. Все необходимые меры и программы, которые он или она сочтет нужными в этом направлении, должны быть приняты директором школы.
в. Принятие на работу (или увольнение) инспектора осуществляется по усмотрению начальника международного ОЗД по согласованию с директором школы.
г. Инспектор подчиняется непосредственно начальнику международного ОЗД.
д. Инспектор будет представлять ежеквартальные отчеты ОЗД  Исполнительному комитету Руководящего Совета, бюро Исполнительного комитета и директору школы.
4. В течение шести месяцев директор, в соответствии с рекомендациями инспектора и начальника международного ОЗД, должен предоставить подробный план текущих мероприятий по защите детей в школе, учитывая ее уникальные особенности и проблемы.
5. Каждые два года начальником международного ОЗД или его представителями будет проводиться проверка. Школа должна обеспечить ее проведение и покрыть все связанные с ней расходы. Проверка должна длиться не менее одной недели, в течение этого времени начальник ОЗД обязан иметь беспрепятственный доступ в школу и встретиться с учащимися, администрацией, родителями, учителями и прочими заинтересованными лицами.
а. Любые рекомендации ОЗД должны быть реализованы администрацией школы в срок, указанный ОЗД.
б. О невыполнении рекомендаций будет сообщено в Исполнительный комитет Руководящего Совета и отделение ИСККОН в Индии. Это может стать причиной продления испытательного срока или проведения голосования Руководящим Советом по вопросу остановки деятельности интерната при школе или ее закрытию.
6. Все мероприятия по мобилизации средств для строительства нового школьного здания будут приостановлены до момента подтверждения Исполнительным комитетом Руководящего Совета и начальником ОЗД исполнения вышеупомянутых требований по завершению минимального полугодичного срока.

Маяпур

1. Община в Маяпуре обязана реорганизовать команду по защите детей (CPT), поскольку объективность нынешней команды ставится под сомнение ввиду семейной принадлежности ее членов.
2. Мы благодарны Питамбари даси за ее готовность принять служение по защите детей в качестве главы команды в Майапуре. Ввиду этого она в срочном порядке должна пройти программу обучения по вопросам защиты детей в ИСККОН на средства общины (включая поездки в случае необходимости), чтобы иметь навыки и знания для обеспечения достойного уровня этого служения.
3. Местная команда по защите детей должна состоять из родителей и других заинтересованных взрослых. Учителя и администрация маяпурских школ могут привлекаться в качестве советников, но не имеют права голоса и не должны принимать решения в команде.
4. Бхакти Видья Пурна Махараджа обязан выполнить предыдущие требования ОЗД, касающиеся его, а  именно: он должен переехать жить за пределы любого школьного учреждения в течение 14 дней. Решение ОЗД о  запрете заниматься административными делами также должно быть строго соблюдено Махараджем. Мы надеемся, что Министерство образования пересмотрит свое предыдущее решение, позволяющее Махараджу преподавать.
5. Администрация школы должна принять все возможные меры, чтобы остановить распространение идеи об Академии Бхактиведанты как о «школе Бхакти Видья Пурны Махараджа», т.к. он отстранен от управления школой согласно решению ОЗД.
6. В школу будет направлен инспектор по защите детей с установленным полным рабочим днем. 
а. Школа обеспечит достойную оплату труда инспектора на уровне, соответствующем заработной плате квалифицированного обученного работника.
б. В обязанности инспектора по защите детей вменяется обеспечение безопасности детей в школе и их защита от любых видов жестокого обращения. Все необходимые меры и программы, которые он или она сочтет нужными в этом направлении, должны быть приняты директором школы.
в. Принятие на работу (или увольнение) инспектора осуществляется по усмотрению начальника международного ОЗД по согласованию с директором школы.
г. Инспектор подчиняется непосредственно начальнику международного ОЗД.
д. Инспектор будет представлять ежеквартальные отчеты ОЗД, Исполнительному комитету Руководящего Совета, отделению ИСККОН в Индии и директору школы.
7. Минимум дважды в год начальником международного ОЗД будет проводиться проверка. Школа должна покрыть все связанные с ней расходы. На время проверки начальник ОЗД обязан иметь беспрепятственный доступ во  все школы Маяпура и встретиться с учащимися, администрацией, родителями, учителями и прочими заинтересованными лицами.
8. а. Любые рекомендации ОЗД должны быть реализованы администрацией школы в срок, указанный ОЗД.
б. О невыполнении рекомендаций будет сообщено в Исполнительный комитет Руководящего Совета и отделение ИСККОН в Индии. Это может стать причиной для продления испытательного срока или проведения голосования Руководящего Совета по остановке деятельности интерната при школе или ее  закрытию.

Требуется дополнительная помощь 

Для обеспечения безопасности детей и общин ИСККОН во всем мире понадобится помощь. Полное обеспечение защиты от нарушений выходит за рамки физических возможностей директора ОЗД, руководства храмов и членов Руководящего Совета. Поэтому:
1. Мы искренне просим преданных объединить усилия по предотвращению жестокого обращения с детьми, став активными членами местных команд по защите детей.
Это важный шаг в деле защиты детей во всех общинах ИСККОН во всем мире. Согласно законам ИСККОН, активная команда по защите детей должна быть в каждом храме. Но не во всех храмах они есть. Важно, чтобы родители, учителя и другие ответственные взрослые в каждой общине ИСККОН принимали участие в защите детей и в создании команды по защите детей.
2. Кроме того, требуются преданные, желающие послужить в региональных отделениях защиты детей.
Активное отделение по защите детей должно быть в каждом регионе. Например, должны быть открыты отделения в России, Латинской Америке и Индии. Они могут быть организованы при поддержке и под руководством начальника международного ОЗД, но для организации отделений на местах необходимо их продвижение преданными и лидерами на региональном уровне.
3. Требуется дополнительное финансирование. Петиции, призывающие урезать финансовую поддержку ИСККОН, лишь усугубляют существующие проблемы. Пока Руководящий Совет будет рассматривать дополнительные источники дохода для ОЗД, мы призываем заинтересованных преданных вносить свои пожертвования особо на защиту детей. Исторически сложилось, что такие пожертвования были основным источником финансирования не *только для ОЗД, но и для организации «Дети Кришны» и других программ по защите детей в ИСККОН.

Те, кто заинтересован в любом из вышеперечисленных видов служения, в том числе в содействии ОЗД, могут направить свои обращения на адрес международного ОЗД CPO@pamho.net.

Отметим, что ОЗД активно использует внешние профессиональные ресурсы, в том числе, такие учебные программы, как «Good Touch Bad Touch» (программа для родителей и учителей, позволяющая в деликатной форме объяснить детям, что такое сексуальное насилие — прим. пер.). Мы призываем ОЗД укрепить партнерские отношения с такими организациями, как Childline, которые могут оказать им *всестороннюю поддержку в Индии и в других странах при планировании, обучении, контроле и в других вопросах. 

Заключение

К сожалению, некоторые центры в ИСККОН уже имели печальный опыт жестокого обращения с детьми. В частности, местом повышенного риска для безопасности детей могут становиться интернаты, где дети находятся круглосуточно. Несмотря на то, что в этой сфере мы достигли значительных результатов, ИСККОН, особенно в Индии, должен приложить дополнительные усилия по обеспечению постоянного внимания к безопасности детей. 
Весьма уместен вопрос: «Что еще нужно предпринять?». Повсей видимости, это самый здравый вопрос, который задается в фильме «Цена молчания».

Мы должны понять, что каждый член ИСККОН должен помочь защитить наших детей. Это не уменьшает ответственности Руководящего Совета или других лидеров. Это просто констатация того факта, что мы большое всемирное движение, и необходимо сотрудничество и участие каждого, чтобы обеспечить безопасность наших детей.
Ажиотаж вокруг выхода фильма может сыграть как отрицательную, так и положительную роль в усилении мер по защите детей. Если фильм вызовет повышенный интерес к организации местных групп по защите детей у отдельных членов движения, у общин и лидеров, если благодаря этому появятся региональные отделения по вопросам защиты детей, будут найдены дополнительные средства на погашение расходов по защите детей, решения и ограничения ОЗД будут осуществляться на местах — тогда результат будет положительным.
С другой же стороны, если фильм будет способствовать снижению инициативы преданных в  участии в программах защиты детей или поддержке мер, принятых Отделом по защите детей и командами по защите детей, против насилия, то итогом станет увеличение уязвимости детей в Сознании Кришны.

Мы молимся, чтобы итог был положительным.

Приложение 1 — общий контекст
Любой обзор, посвященный защите детей, должен быть сделан в общем контексте проблемы насилия. Это не оправдывает недостатки методов борьбы с ним, но помогает лучше понять, какая это серьезная и глобальная проблема.
В общем и целом, насилие над детьми, в том числе сексуальное, физическое, эмоциональное, а также прочие виды жестокого обращения, является постоянной мировой проблемой. Каждый день СМИ освещают новые случаи насилия, произошедшие в   религиозных организациях, государственных и частных школах, молодежных командах, правительстве, семьях и во всех социальных институтах.

Некоторые страны и регионы мира активно отреагировали на эту проблему. Некоторые — нет. Данные различаются, но, по*некоторым источникам, каждая четвертая девочка и каждый шестой мальчик подвергался сексуальному насилию в возрасте до 18*лет. ii Согласно проведенному в 2007 г. Министерством по улучшению благосостояния женщин и детей исследованию в Индии, каждый второй ребенок в этой стране был жертвой сексуального насилия. iii

Приложение 2 — ценности, изложенные в Заявлении

Введение к документу о политике и руководящих принципах ОЗД (обновление от 2012 г.) гласит:
«ИСККОН подчеркивает, что для полного и гармоничного развития детей необходимо воспитывать их в атмосфере любви, поддержки, руководства и понимания. ИСККОН признает, что воспитанные таким образом дети, вероятнее всего, сыграют основную роль в будущем нашего общества. Поэтому выдвинуть на первый план интересы детей будет важным не только для самих детей, но и для ИСККОН и всего общества в целом.

ИСККОН подтверждает, что у детей есть потребность и право на защиту, развитие и руководство. Это включает в себя право всех детей и молодых людей жить в среде, в которой они будут защищены от эксплуатации и насилия, а также активно участвовать в мероприятиях в рамках ИСККОН». Эти заявления отражают истинный посыл Джи-Би-Си и ценности Гаудия-вайшнавизма, которые стремятся воплотить в жизнь все искренние члены ИСККОН.

В фильме излагается идея того, что эти заявления не соответствуют действительности. Тем не менее, ИСККОН и ОЗД в течение последних двух десятилетий сделали многое в плане усиления защиты детей. Лидеры ИСККОН публично извинились за страдания, вызванные прошлыми ошибками, а именно отсутствием адекватной защиты детей, а также перечислили значительные суммы на  оказание помощи жертвам насилия. Указанные выше факты свидетельствуют о том, что Отдел по защите детей, при справедливой фактической оценке, демонстрирует искренность и подлинную приверженность делу защиты детей.

Приложение 3 — упущения, допущенные в  фильме

Фильм «Цена молчания» игнорирует многие важные факты о предпринятых ИСККОН мерах в области защиты детей в течение последних двадцати лет. В нем искажаются заявления некоторых лидеров нашего общества, а также решения и действия, принимаемые ОЗД в отношении лиц, совершавших насилие. Если рассматривать его с позиции документального фильма, становится ясно, что, несмотря на имеющийся в нем благой посыл, заключающийся в оказании помощи детям, он не справился с задачей по выполнению гармонично построенного анализа затронутых в нем тем.

К примеру, если бы цель фильма заключалась в том, чтобы обеспечить правдивое исследование вопроса, то в него были бы включены ответы нынешних руководителей ведомств, связанных с вопросом защиты детей, на заявления, сделанные в фильме. Их отсутствие указывает на неполное раскрытие важной темы защиты детей, которая явно заслуживает лучшего.
Мы согласны с тем, что для ИСККОН важно критиковать любые недочеты и проблемы, которые существуют в области защиты детей. Но также важно понимать и отмечать уже существующие на данный момент программы и достижения в этой области.
Без этого эффективная организация программ по защите детей или предотвращение жестокого обращения с детьми просто невозможны. Именно с этой целью — усилить защиту наших детей — мы приводим здесь следующий анализ.

Вот лишь несколько примеров искажения фактов в фильме: 

Основной упор в фильме сделан на случаях насилия в двух индийских гурукулах. В фильме отсутствует упоминание о десятках школ по всему миру, которые предоставляют учащимся хорошее академическое образования, основанное на традиционных ценностях, и в которых дети не страдали от жестокого обращения.
Жалобы на случаи физического насилия над мальчиками во Вриндаване обсуждались в записанных интервью. Тем не менее, в фильме не сообщалось, что ОЗД занимался расследованием этого дела в 2011 году,  и преступнику было запрещено в будущем заниматься любым служением, связанным с детьми.
В фильме умалчивается факт, что Девашиш — обвиняемый по делу о насилии над учащимися школы во Вриндаване, — был передан полиции и арестован силами школьной администрации. Процесс по его делу продолжается, и школьные власти настаивают, чтобы полиция серьезно относилась к этому инциденту.

В фильме приведены извинения, принесенные Руководящим  Советом Дханурдхаре Свами. Они выставлены в таком свете, чтобы доказать недобросовестность Джи-Би-Си, однако не говорится, что эти извинения были принесены за нарушение принципов честного расследования. Руководящий Совет не приносил извинений за наказание Дханурдханы Свами, и, равно как и ОЗД, не освобождал  его от ответственности за оскорбительное поведение в прошлом.

В фильме утверждается, что Радханатха Свами не *выказывает должного почтения жертвам насилия, потому что он принес поклоны на могиле Киртанананды. Хотя этот жест почтения можно трактовать по-разному, это явно не было одобрением совершенного насилия.

В фильме Радханатха Свами отрицает, что он выступал против изгнания Шри Галима из Нью-Вриндавана, и объясняет, что испытывал беспокойство за жену и детей последнего. В фильме звучит противоположное мнение без убедительных доказательств.
В *фильме звучит критика Шеши даса за  его выступление в качестве адвоката Вакрешвары Пандита даса. Но  частью стандартных судебных процедур ОЗД, равно как и каждого цивилизованного общества, является признание права обвиняемого на достойную защиту. Отрицать это будет несправедливо.

Индрадьюмну Свами критикуют за фотографии девушек в бикини. Но продемонстрированные в фильме спорные фотографии были фрагментами больших фото мужчин, женщин и детей на пляже в Польше, где проходила его харинама, которые специально были обрезаны в целях дискредитации. Ему также не дали высказаться в *отношении других предъявленных к нему в фильме претензий.
В фильм не были включены интервью с нынешними лидерами ведомств по защите детей и их ответы на многочисленные обвинения и неточности, допущенные в нем. Интервью учителей или руководителей школ за *пределами Индии также не приводятся.
Итогом фильма становится заявление, что Отдел по вопросам защиты детей — это инструмент для связи с общественностью, подразумевающее, что его усилия не являются искренними и сделаны напоказ. Это голословное, неподтвержденное и откровенно невежественное предположение. Как указано выше, ОЗД активно и эффективно действует во многих частях мира, выполняя задачи по развитию программ по защите детей.

Приложение 4 — принятые решения и их исполнение

Воплощение в жизнь политики и решений ОЗД иногда само по себе становится трудностью. Некоторые утверждают, что эти решения слишком резки по отношению к лицам, признанным виновными в насилии; например, в случаях, связанных только с телесными наказаниями (практика телесных наказаний не применяется в школах ИСККОН, но *является законной во многих странах или допускается местными обычаями, как в Индии).

С другой стороны, некоторые полагают, что вынесенные ОЗД решения являются слишком мягкими. Они выступают за полные запреты, «нулевую терпимость» и изгнание всех преданных, уличенных в любом виде оскорбительного поведения, в том числе обвиняемых в эмоциональном насилии, неоказании помощи или применении телесных наказаний.
При обвинении Руководящего Совета в невозможности исполнения решений ОЗД, звучащих в фильме, не учитывается тот факт, что местные общины обязаны поддерживать политику ОЗД и содействовать исполнению его решений.

Таким образом, мы будем ходатайствовать о рассмотрении дополнительных мер по повышению эффективности исполнения решений ОЗД в 2016 году в ходе обновления политики ОЗД.

Приложение 5 — текущая деятельность ОЗД

Ниже приведены некоторые мероприятия, осуществленные ОЗД в последнее время. Они дают более глубокое представление о функциях ОЗД:
• За последние шесть лет в Индии были проведены две серии тренингов по вопросам защиты детей, в которых приняли участие более 200 преданных.

• Каждый тренинг длился по два дня и обеспечил участников знаниями о том, как выявить случаи жестокого обращения с детьми, как реагировать на выявление подобных случаев, а также как предотвратить насилие. Среди приглашенных докладчиков были профессионалы из Childline (международная организация по борьбе с насилием), профессор права и психолог.
• Более тридцати команд по защите детей (CPT) служат в центрах ИСККОН в Индии.
• Международный отдел по защите детей провел обучение команд в Бхактиведанта Мэнор (для Великобритании), Радхадеше (для Европы), в Элмвикс Гард, Перте, Мельбурне, Сиднее, на Маврикии, в Украине, в Кейптауне, Йоханнесбурге и Дурбане. В  Украине на обучении присутствовали 45 преданных, представляющих двадцать местных общин.
• С 2010 года региональные отделения ОЗД были созданы в Европе, Австралии, Великобритании и Северной Америке. Каждое из этих отделений проводит постоянное обучение.
• В Европе активные команды имеются в Лиссабоне, Радхадеше, Цюрихе, Австрии и Испании. Кроме того, есть пять команд в Венгрии, три в Словакии и девять в Германии.
• В прошлом году в Северной Америке ОЗД провел обучение в Нью-Вриндаване, Орландо, Ванкувере, Виннипеге, Шаранагати, Брамптоне и Вашингтоне, округ Колумбия. В Северной Америке насчитывается 35 команд.
• Трехдневный тренинг, организованный командой по развитию защиты детей, учит участников обсуждения тому, как следует принимать решения по заявлениям о жестоком обращении с детьми. За последние пять лет обучение прошли 44 участника обсуждения, из которых в настоящее время двадцать человек занимаются активным служением в этой области.
• СРО постоянно обновляет учебные материалы для различных типов слушателей — детей, родителей, учителей, членов команд по защите и лидеров ИСККОН.
• В программу нового колледжа Руководящего Совета (Leadership College) включена программа по вопросам защиты детей, которую необходимо пройти и сдать по ее результатам экзамен.
• В 2014 году ОЗД выпустил диск и руководство для участников команд по защите, в которых были изложены практические руководящие принципы предотвращения насилия и защиты детей.

Приложение 6 — история вопроса и ответные меры на насилие, принятые ИСККОН

Исходя из фильма и некоторых отзывов на него, можно сделать вывод, что многие преданные не знают, как наше общество ответило на случаи насилия, имевшие место в первые годы существования движения.
История с произошедшими в 1970-80-х гг. случаями насилия, в которых пострадали дети преданных ИСККОН, — это болезненное воспоминание. Важно помнить, что в то время в мире вообще опасность жестокого обращения с детьми мало кем освещалась и обсуждалась. Это незнание опасности, которое представляет собой насилие, стало причиной многих страданий в ИСККОН и других организациях.
Ниже приведены некоторые важные шаги, предпринятые ИСККОН в ответ на жестокое обращение с детьми, для повышения их защиты:
 На ежегодных совещаниях Руководящего Совета в 1990 г. были приняты первые постановления о вопросе насилия, санкционирующие передачу органам государственной власти информации о случаях насилия, обеспечение соответствующего образования для предупреждения насилия и запрет на служение, связанное с детьми, для лиц, совершивших насилие. Ученые отмечают, что тогда в резолюциях еще не было положений, связанных с обеспечением соблюдения решений и указанием случаев насилия в прошлом, но это было всего лишь начало.

 На встрече лидеров ИСККОН в Северной Америке в Алачуа (Флорида) в 1996 г. Министерство молодежи ИСККОН под руководством Манорамы даса (ранее известного как Ману) организовало встречу молодежи и порядка восьмидесяти лидеров ИСККОН, на которой молодежь могла поделиться с ними своими личными историями.
Разоблачение случаев насилия и неоказания помощи шокировало лидеров и привело к образованию некоммерческой организации под названием «Дети Кришны»  для помощи детям ИСККОН. За десять лет эта организация собрала несколько сотен тысяч долларов, чтобы обеспечить молодежь в ИСККОН образованием, консультациями и другими необходимыми ресурсами. 

 В результате заседания 1996 г. Руководящий Совет собрал целевую команду из педагогов, молодежи, адвокатов и других специалистов для создания комиссии по  расследованию прошлых и будущих случаев обвинений в насилии. Позже эта комиссия будет известна как Отдел по защите детей.

 В 1998 году вышел первый полный отчет о расследовании случаев жестокого обращения с детьми в ИСККОН, написанный независимым социологом и опубликованный в официальном издании «ISKCON Communications». Этот отчет стал достоянием общественности специально с целью помочь нашему обществу узнать больше о  проблеме жестокого обращения с детьми и со всей серьезностью отнестись к  ней.

 Позже на основе вышеуказанного отчета в газете «Нью-Йорк Таймс» вышла статья о случаях насилия в движении Харе Кришна. В  статье в «Нью-Йорк Таймс» отмечалась «необычайная откровенность» ИСККОН при предоставлении информации — в отличие от других религиозных организаций, ИСККОН добровольно опубликовал свой первый отчет о произошедшем в открытом для общественности журнале.
 В 2005 г. ИСККОН ответил на коллективный иск, перечислив средства для жертв прошлого эмоционального, физического и сексуального насилия в соответствии с планом, утвержденным федеральным судом Соединенных Штатов по делам о банкротстве.
Судья, Л.*Эдвард Фрэнд II, в своем заключительном слове дал высокую оценку действиям ИСККОН по поиску бывших учащихся и предоставлению компенсации не только подателям иска, но и другим пострадавшим. Он заявил: «Я думаю, что вы все проделали отличную работу ... то, что каждый человек сможет достичь какого-нибудь результата — это отличная идея. Я думаю, что для кредиторов или пострадавших лучше получить деньги, а не мучиться с постоянными судебными процессами ... Я полностью одобряю план». IV

Дополнительную информацию по данному вопросу можно получить в следующих научных статьях, опубликованных в журнале «ISKCON Communications»:
http://content.iskcon.org/icj/6_1/6_1rochford.html http://content.iskcon.org/icj/6_1/6_1bharata.html
http://content.iskcon.org/icj/6_2/62dhira.html
Примечания:
i Первоначально ОЗД предоставлял финансовую помощь жертвам жестокого обращения. Это увеличило общие затраты. Но вскоре функция финансирования жертв насилия перешла к организации «Дети Кришны», и поэтому бюджет ОЗД резко сократился.
После завершения судебного процесса по делу Тёрли, храмами ИСККОН было выделено порядка $15 млн в качестве компенсации пострадавшей от насилия молодежи. Таким образом, решением суда была решена многомиллионная задача финансирования, которая изначально была возложена на ОЗД.

ii Веб-сайт Всемирной организации здравоохранения:
http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs150/en/
iii Веб-сайт NDTV:
http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/break- ?...ild- ?abuse- ? 1232849

iv Согласно пресс-релизу ИСККОН от 23 мая 2005 года:
«Добившись признания по пункту 11 (банкротство), ИСККОН получил возможность осуществить выплату компенсаций сотням бывших учащихся, которые либо не знали о текущем судебном процессе, либо решили не подавать иск»... 
«Для нас в данном случае существовало два приоритета», — утверждает адвокат ИСККОН Дэвид Либерман, — «Мы хотели предоставить максимальную компенсацию молодым жертвам насилия, в то же время, защитить невиновных последователей Движения Сознания Кришны и не допустить закрытия храмов»...

Оригинал заявления: http://iskconnews.org/a-statement-on...n-iskcon,5609/

----------

